# FATTY goodness for the first time!



## marksmith (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello everyone.  Kinda new here and have been soaking up the good stuff.

Figured since I was going to smoke a turkey for the first time on Christmas morning I would throw a FATTY on the rack for a snack.

You can venture into turkey land here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=86292


Now for that Fatty.  I saw some blueberry pancake fatness floating around here somewhere and decided I had to give it a whirl.  Out comes the bacon for its weave. (no pictures of the bacon weave) then the ol Jimmy Dean original for the wrappings.


Throw some waffles and blueberries in there.  Drizzle some maple syrup and your headed for a real treat.



Wrapped up nice and snug for the smoker.



In there with its buddy the turkey.  The drippy's from the FATTY made for a nice baste on the bird.




Nicely finished.  The cut view could be better... but a lopsided first FATTY is the norm isn't it?

All in all a nice flavor.  I am not sure if I like the sweet with my meat... but the wife liked it and it was all eaten before it turned cold.

The next one I am going to do is use some mild pepper bacon, italian sausage.  The stuffing will have tomato paste/sauce combo.  Olives, onion, garlic, cheese, diced Zuchini and mushrooms.

I can't wait!


Thanks for looking


-Mark


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking fatty! Them things are addicting!


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking fattie.  The amazing thing about fatties is they can be what ever you can think of.  As they say, just think outside the box a little bit.  In th fatty section of the board, that is where a lot of ideals are shown.  Thank goodness we have a place to post the qview for everyone to look at.  

I'm sure you'll be making a lot more of them.

Charlie


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice fattie for sure there Mark.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job. I've made a couple of these now, and am thoroughly hooked on them. A little bundle of goodness that a month ago, I had never heard of!!!!

Keep after it. The more creative, the better. Keep us posted on your experiments


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job Mark!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You beat me to it now I need to get myself busy and try one


----------



## striper (Dec 27, 2009)

You have just been pushed down yet another "Slippery Slope".  Good Job.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Looking Fattie Mark...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The blueberry ones are getting real popular they look soo... gooood....


----------



## langemr (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking fatty indeed.  One of my first was also the blueberry but with pancakes.  That first bite was awesome and I plan to create more later on.


----------



## vince (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the fatty, but my 13 year old Son is always wanting me to make them


----------



## nwdave (Dec 27, 2009)

Mark, man, I'm beginning to wonder if you have a day job.  You're sure venturing into all aspects and achieving great results.  What you going to do for an encore?


----------



## mikesr (Jan 1, 2010)

The blueberries reminded me of a fattie idea I had.  I bought a bag of dried mango & berries from Costco and while eating some I thought that cutting up some of this stuff and mixing it into some ground pork then stuffing it might make an interesting fattie.  Stay tuned. 

Nice job BTW.


----------

